

Ask HN: Good ideas for naming functions - aliencat

I&#x27;ve came across the extra vocabularies such as `?`(return boolean) and `!`(destructive) for naming functions and variables. IMO they are much better more intuitive than names such as `is_...`, and I can&#x27;t think of a good way to name destructive functions in language such as Python, C, java.<p>Is there a good convention&#x2F;idea to name your functions wisely that are less verbose and straight to the point?
======
dudul
Some languages use mathematical symbols to name functions that are derived
from mathematical rules/principles (e.g. the Scalaz library). I think it's a
good idea. If you're implementing function composition, just use the
mathematical symbol for composition, don't pull a new name out of a hat.

A lot of people complain about it, the main reasons being:

\- it's annoying to type \- a lot of developers actually don't have a math
background and have no idea what the symbols mean

